# [solved] uvesafb - no errors but nothing is happening

## mathso

i set installed uvesafb according to this guide (http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/), but strangely it isn't working. there isn't even an attempt to change the resolution, it just stays at 80x25 textmode.

verified with uname --a that i'm using the correct kernel.

```

dmesg | grep uvesafb

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:1,ywrap,1400x1050-32 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

uvesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., CP24, 01.00, OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600   , VBE v2.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5b3b

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5ba9, set palette = c00c5be3

uvesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4 

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2100

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 11484k, total 131072k

```

```

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

...

title Gentoo Linux Kernel 2.6.27-r8 - fglrx, uvesafb

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.27-20090305-2-gentoo root=/dev/hda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1400x1050-32 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

```

hwinfo --framebuffer

hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer                           

  [Created at bios.447]

  Unique ID: rdCR.DKBCaBIx_Z0

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600    CP24"

  Vendor: "ATI Technologies Inc."

  Device: "CP24"

  SubVendor: "ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600   "

  SubDevice: 

  Revision: "01.00"

  Memory Size: 128 MB

  Memory Range: 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff (rw)

  Mode 0x0382: 320x200 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x030d: 320x200 (+640), 15 bits

  Mode 0x030e: 320x200 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x030f: 320x200 (+960), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0320: 320x200 (+1280), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0392: 320x240 (+320), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0393: 320x240 (+640), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0394: 320x240 (+640), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0395: 320x240 (+960), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0396: 320x240 (+1280), 32 bits

  Mode 0x03a2: 400x300 (+400), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03a3: 400x300 (+800), 15 bits

  Mode 0x03a4: 400x300 (+800), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03a5: 400x300 (+1200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03a6: 400x300 (+1600), 32 bits

  Mode 0x03b2: 512x384 (+512), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03b3: 512x384 (+1024), 15 bits

  Mode 0x03b4: 512x384 (+1024), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03b5: 512x384 (+1536), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03b6: 512x384 (+2048), 32 bits

  Mode 0x03c2: 640x350 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x03c3: 640x350 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x03c4: 640x350 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x03c5: 640x350 (+1920), 24 bits

  Mode 0x03c6: 640x350 (+2560), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0300: 640x400 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0383: 640x400 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0384: 640x400 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0385: 640x400 (+1920), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0386: 640x400 (+2560), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0310: 640x480 (+1280), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+1920), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0321: 640x480 (+2560), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+800), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0313: 800x600 (+1600), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+2400), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0322: 800x600 (+3200), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0316: 1024x768 (+2048), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+3072), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0323: 1024x768 (+4096), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0307: 1280x1024 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0319: 1280x1024 (+2560), 15 bits

  Mode 0x031a: 1280x1024 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x031b: 1280x1024 (+3840), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0324: 1280x1024 (+5120), 32 bits

  Mode 0x0340: 1400x1050 (+1400), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0341: 1400x1050 (+2800), 15 bits

  Mode 0x0342: 1400x1050 (+2800), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0343: 1400x1050 (+4200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0344: 1400x1050 (+5600), 32 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

```

```

dmesg | grep Console

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

```

```

cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes

320x200-8, 0x0182

320x200-15, 0x010d

320x200-16, 0x010e

320x200-24, 0x010f

320x200-32, 0x0120

320x240-8, 0x0192

320x240-15, 0x0193

320x240-16, 0x0194

320x240-24, 0x0195

320x240-32, 0x0196

400x300-8, 0x01a2

400x300-15, 0x01a3

400x300-16, 0x01a4

400x300-24, 0x01a5

400x300-32, 0x01a6

512x384-8, 0x01b2

512x384-15, 0x01b3

512x384-16, 0x01b4

512x384-24, 0x01b5

512x384-32, 0x01b6

640x350-8, 0x01c2

640x350-15, 0x01c3

640x350-16, 0x01c4

640x350-24, 0x01c5

640x350-32, 0x01c6

640x400-8, 0x0100

640x400-15, 0x0183

640x400-16, 0x0184

640x400-24, 0x0185

640x400-32, 0x0186

640x480-8, 0x0101

640x480-15, 0x0110

640x480-16, 0x0111

640x480-24, 0x0112

640x480-32, 0x0121

800x600-8, 0x0103

800x600-15, 0x0113

800x600-16, 0x0114

800x600-24, 0x0115

800x600-32, 0x0122

1024x768-8, 0x0105

1024x768-15, 0x0116

1024x768-16, 0x0117

1024x768-24, 0x0118

1024x768-32, 0x0123

1280x1024-8, 0x0107

1280x1024-15, 0x0119

1280x1024-16, 0x011a

1280x1024-24, 0x011b

1280x1024-32, 0x0124

1400x1050-8, 0x0140

1400x1050-15, 0x0141

1400x1050-16, 0x0142

1400x1050-24, 0x0143

1400x1050-32, 0x0144

```

```

cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/graphics\:fb0/modes

U:1400x1050p-59

V:1280x1024p-85

V:1280x1024p-75

V:1280x1024p-60

V:1024x768p-85

V:1024x768p-75

V:1024x768p-70

V:1024x768p-60

V:1024x768i-43

V:800x600p-85

V:800x600p-75

V:800x600p-72

V:800x600p-60

V:800x600p-56

V:640x480p-85

V:640x480p-75

V:640x480p-72

V:640x480p-60

V:640x400p-85

V:640x350p-85

U:1400x1050p-59

U:1280x1024p-59

U:1024x768p-60

U:800x600p-59

U:640x480p-60

U:640x400p-59

U:640x350p-59

U:512x384p-60

U:400x300p-60

U:320x240p-60

U:320x200p-59

```

```

kernel:

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

```

\edit: 

compiling with CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y solved it. thank you.Last edited by mathso on Thu Mar 05, 2009 2:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Exil

have you compiled in 

Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> <*>Support for frame buffer device

and 

Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Console display driver -> <*>Framebuffer Console support   

?

----------

